# Lucas signalite reflector. A pretty rare item that is fitted to my 1940's Hercules safety model bicycle



## FastFrank (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Oilit (Apr 28, 2020)

You took the reflector off the bike? I'm not familiar with the Lucas Signalite Reflector, what sets it apart?


----------



## FastFrank (Apr 28, 2020)

Oilit said:


> You took the reflector off the bike? I'm not familiar with the Lucas Signalite Reflector, what sets it apart?



This is where it sits


----------



## FastFrank (Apr 28, 2020)

It's solid glass


----------



## Oilit (Apr 29, 2020)

The 2nd picture helps a lot. Thanks!


----------



## FastFrank (Apr 29, 2020)

FastFrank said:


> View attachment 1183578
> 
> This is where it sits



I have more images of the rebuild if you want to see them


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm guessing what sets it apart is the reflector mirror is deep, causing the lens to project a focused reflected beam


----------



## FastFrank (Apr 29, 2020)

All I know is that they pretty rare and cost a bunch of money


----------



## Oilit (Apr 29, 2020)

FastFrank said:


> I have more images of the rebuild if you want to see them



More pictures? This is the first one I've ever heard of so the more the better!


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 29, 2020)

I have one that is designed to clamp onto the frame instead of mounting on the fender.


----------



## FastFrank (Apr 29, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I have one that is designed to clamp onto the frame instead of mounting on the fender.


----------



## FastFrank (Apr 29, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I have one that is designed to clamp onto the frame instead of mounting on the fender.This is how I was given it


----------



## Oilit (Apr 29, 2020)

FastFrank said:


> View attachment 1183799



Just out of curiosity, what type of hub is in your rear wheel? The switch on the handlebar looks like a replacement, but if the hub is original it will get you close on the date. And is that a Dunlop seat?


----------



## FastFrank (Apr 29, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Just out of curiosity, what type of hub is in your rear wheel? The switch on the handlebar looks like a replacement, but if the hub is original it will get you close on the date. And is that a Dunlop seat?
> 
> 
> Oilit said:
> ...


----------



## Oilit (Apr 29, 2020)

From what I've read, the "A Type 7"  makes yours 1947. Thanks for posting!


----------



## FastFrank (Apr 29, 2020)




----------

